# wie viele fische?



## Shubunkoi (21. Mai 2013)

Hallo ich bin neu hier im forum und habe auch schon eine frage.
Undzwar habe ich einen teich angelegt und wollte wissen ob ich darin
3-4 kois und ca. 5 goldfidche halten kann.
Hier ein paar infos zum teich:
Größe: 7000liter
Tiefste stelle : 1.30m
Filterung: regentonnenfilter (200l) mit __ hel-x und
Filtermatten + 24watt uvc klärer + skimmer.
Ich wüde mich über antworten freuen.


----------



## mr koi (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: wie viele fische?*

Hallo,
für koi sind 7000 l leider zu klein.Aber die Goldfische kannst du bei der Tiefe halten.


----------



## FBeer (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: wie viele fische?*

Hi,

... und auch so einige andere __ Kleinfische wie __ Moderlieschen, Bitterlinge oder Gründlinge dürften sich in 7000l sehr wohlfühlen. Da die og. und ganz besonders die Goldfische sich stark vermehren ggf. 1 Sonnenbarsch zum Kurzhalten des Fischnachwuchses.


----------



## Christine (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: wie viele fische?*

Hallo und 

herzlich :Willkommen2

Hier ist ein bisschen Lesestoff für Dich: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/24374


----------



## Shubunkoi (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: wie viele fische?*

Vielen dank für die antworten 
Aber die kois hätten ja bei mir 2000 liter zu verfügug (je koi)?


----------



## LotP (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: wie viele fische?*

Hi,
das mit den Kois wird nicht gut gehen.
Die Rechnung für Koibesatz ist 10.000 (Grundvolumen) + 1.000 (pro Koi) als Minimum.

Mit den 4 Kois + 5 Goldis solltest du demnach nicht unter 15-16.000l anfangen.
Sicher gehts Anfangs auch mit weniger gut, aber bald werden die Kois wachsen und die Goldis sich vermehren.
Nicht nur wird's dann bald ungesund für die Fische, sondern wirst du selbst auch keine Freude am Teich haben, da mit den ganzen Nährstoffen einen Haufen Algen wachsen und du dann auch nichts mehr im Teich siehst.


----------



## Shubunkoi (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: wie viele fische?*

Okay dann werde ich darüber noch einmal nachdenken


----------



## Shubunkoi (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: wie viele fische?*

Und wie viele goldis könnte ich dann halten?


----------



## LotP (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: wie viele fische?*

6-10 langen für den Anfang. Im Schwarm (5+) fühlen sie sich wohl und mehr werden's von alleine recht schnell.
Kann man auch poblemlos mischen: Normale ("Kometgoldfisch") und Sansaras (rot/weiß). Eventuell auch Shibukins.
Büffelkopf und ähnliches würde ich die FInger davon lassen. Erstens sind's Qualzuchten, zweitens nicht wirklich für den Teich geeignet.


----------



## Shubunkoi (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: wie viele fische?*

Ich habe noch eine frage zum schutz der fische : 
Ich habe vor eine art drahtzaun um dn teich zu machen damit der __ reiher mir nicht
Meine fische klaut! Wie hoch sollte der zaun sein??


----------



## Deuned (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: wie viele fische?*

Dazu solltest du mal ein Foto deines Teichs hier einstellen,denn so allgemein kann man deine Frage kaum beantworten.
Wie sieht die Uferzone aus,kann der __ Fischreiher dort z.B. landen,,,,,
Ich habe nun nach vielen negativen Erlebnissen einen Elektrozaun gezogen und bisher nun Ruhe.
Ich hoffe es bleibt noch lange so!


----------

